# Anal glands.



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

So about a week ago I noticed that Poppy was constantly licking her bum area and by the end of the day she had a very musty/ fishy smell. The day after I gave her a bath (using a puppy tear free shampoo) and took her to the vet. He said that her anal glands were impacted and he had to express them, which he did.

Now Poppy is only 10 weeks old and I'm told that this is very unusual at her age. Vet suggested that I feed her more fiber so I bought some oats and mix them in with her food which she loves. I did some reading and found that pumpkin also helps, so I mix a teaspoon of puree in her food (when no oats are mixed in). She was doing well, she only scooted a few times during the week but no excessive licking. Last night however, when we were sat down watching tv in the evening, she was lying next to us and I could smell the musty odor again (but not fishy), the same today. She poops regularly but I've noticed she struggles a bit.

I've read some of the older posts on here and some suggested a raw diet? But none of the pups seemed to be as younge as Poppy. Anyobe have any suggestions or thoughts? I don't particularly want to have them expressed again since I'm told that this could be a life long thing she will have to have done if I start now.

I've also been told that this could be happening because of poor quality of food which has too much bad oils. Right now I am feeding her Royal Canine for puppy, its the food she came with and i'm in the process of transitioning her to NOW puppy (I started the transition after her first gland issue so I know its not this new food).

She also eats a lot of grass but has never vomited it. She does pass it in her poop. 


She is scheduled to go to the vet next week to get her second vaccine and will be following up with the vet. 

Is this smell normal? I'm at a loss and also worried for her. I dont want to try a thousand different things bevause she is young and her stomach is still sensitive. 

Any advise? Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So transition to raw would help ALOT. Beemer had horrible anal gland problems. So bad that he bit the vet tech the first time and they couldn't get it all taken care of and he tried to crawl up my arm
when they took him the second time. Suffice it to say we found new vets. 

Raw helps because their poops are solid and each time they have a movement , it helps express their glands. If the poop is more toothpaste consistency, which I find most dogs who are kibble fed have, their anal glands don't get the same benefits with each poop. They rarely get their glands expressed anymore. And when they do, it's easy peasy (well as easy peasy as getting your bum squeezed can be). 

As for feeding raw to your puppy. There are puppy formulas for a lot of the premade, as well as recommended amounts as they are growing. I know several people have switched right away. If I had a bit more confidence and more knowledge early on, I would have switched as soon as I got them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh and I'd avoid oats. The grains are less helpful. The pumpkin is good. And if you want something else, green beans are good too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I can sympathise with you re anal glands as Freddie had to have his done every three weeks from about 14 weeks of age. However he has now gone onto raw and this has dramatically improved his back end performance. 
Freddie also used to eat a lot of grass - don't know if that was a puppy thing or because he was on kibble, but that too has now almost stopped.
I hadn't thought of giving him green beans as a little treat, but will certainly try that.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Raw helps because their poops are solid and each time they have a movement , it helps express their glands.


Poor Beemer. It's horrible seeing them in such discomfort. Poppy yelped and cried when he did hers so I dont want to have to put her through that every three weeks if I can help it. 

I dont have any experience with Raw foods at all so I will do my research and see what our local pet stores offer. I hate seeing her like this, this morning she is so uncomfortable even palying is half hearted and she is sitting and scooting a lot.

Her poop is not mushy, its semi solid (sorry for being gross here :s) not hard either.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Oh and I'd avoid oats. The grains are less helpful. The pumpkin is good. And if you want something else, green beans are good too.


OKi I will eliminate the oats n see how she does. Should I give her a teaspoon with every meal? And the green beans, would I just add them to the food? Thanks Lexi & Beener


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Gill57 said:


> I can sympathise with you re anal glands as Freddie had to have his done every three weeks from about 14 weeks of age. However he has now gone onto raw and this has dramatically improved his back end performance.
> Freddie also used to eat a lot of grass - don't know if that was a puppy thing or because he was on kibble, but that too has now almost stopped.
> I hadn't thought of giving him green beans as a little treat, but will certainly try that.


Thanks Gill57. Raw seems to be a consensus here. People tell me dofferent things about the grass, some say its oki some say to discourage. Good to hear its working for Freddie.

I'vew also noticed that she chews her paws quite a bit too. No damage done but again mixed opinions there.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When I first switched, I used Stella & Chewy's formulas. Beemer got bored and so we did Primal for a while. These premade packages helped me feel comfortable. I also know some dogs don't like raw and so will use freshpet, not kibble. 

Some feed pumpkin regularly. I tend to use it to help with diarrhea or constipation. I think some people supplement their kibble with raw, such as a chicken wing bones and all. 

Green beans are really filler, but my two like it. I would give them frozen cut green beans particularly when they were teething. 
Here is a general review of prepackaged raw foods. 
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/raw-dog-food/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

When we bought Phoebe home aged 11 weeks we switched her straight to kibble. Green tripe is a wonderful food for dogs. Smelly, but still. They don't have annal gland problems or tummy upsets. Raw chicken wings are also great. I think Cockerpoos do best on all fronts if their diet is as natural as possible. Switch to raw. You won't regret it.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> When I first switched, I used Stella & Chewy's formulas. Beemer got bored and so we did Primal for a while. These premade packages helped me feel comfortable. I also know some dogs don't like raw and so will use freshpet, not kibble.


I had a look online and our pet store does carry both Stella and Primal brands. I like that Stella & Chewey have meal mixers (Our pet store will not take back food if it has been opened  so the process of figuring out what works for Poppy can become very pricey). They just started bringing in Primal and I'm liking what is on their ingredients list. I'll go and see if they have any samples size bags (I remember them having some samples from Stella & Chewy).

Put a spike in the backyard today and attached a long leash to it so she can have more contained exercise and hopefully this will contribute to a natural emptying of the glands. (Our backyard does not have a fence and in her excitement she tends to run off into the neighbours back yards and most of them have dogs so I don't want her finding other dogs or their poops since she is not fully vaccinated yet.) 

Thanks for all the help and info. Hopefully will find a working combo for her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot went on to raw by 12 weeks.... no problems with anal glands until just recently and I'm unclear as to why... At present upping her bone content (chicken wings!) and waiting to see if all settles down again. Often when you get the smell it is because their anal glands have emptied....


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Marzi said:


> Dot went on to raw by 12 weeks.... no problems with anal glands until just recently and I'm unclear as to why... At present upping her bone content (chicken wings!) and waiting to see if all settles down again. Often when you get the smell it is because their anal glands have emptied....


Hmm I didn't see any liquid around the house apart from the streaks she left while scootiing. When the vet expressed them that one time she leaked for a bit after (sorry gross) and you are right she did have that smell only way stronger. Maybe when she went out in the yard.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Cat 53 said:


> I think Cockerpoos do best on all fronts if their diet is as natural as possible. Switch to raw. You won't regret it.


Ya I'm begining to really see that. My cousin had a cockapoo and she had so many allergies she was on a strict ingredient list in her food. I didn't think allergies and food were such a big deal until Poppy. Our previous dog ate anything and everything with now issues.


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

I have had dogs with anal gland problems, serious chronic anal gland problems, and no anal gland problems. My vet said that it is the same with the dogs he sees. In fact, I finally had the glands removed from my little Bichon...and he did perfectly fine after that. But, it's a shame that he ever had that painful problem at all. It is so sad - in some cases. 

My current dog, a 5-month old cockapoo has no problems (yet- and I hope never). He eats a little less than 1/2 a cup of a good dry food (for breakfast and for dinner) daily. His only other food - for a midday snack and/or training has been poached chicken (white meat only) -- small pieces. I want to stay with what I will call a normal, healthy, easy diet that he likes. His stools don't change much and are firm --- not hard. No complaints or problems - as long as I stay with this or a similar diet - (plus it keeps his weight down)...and he never begs for food if I eat around him. 

As far as eating grass, my last dogs and cats were totally madly in love with a grass plant I had on my front porch. All my dogs and cats, forever, have loved and eat grass. I finally broke down and bought an outdoor grass plant and let it grow in the house and let them go at it. No problems here. Works for us. 

If and when we have any problems with anal glands or anything else- we'll go from there and do whatever we need to do.

Best of luck to you and your little fellow.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

The raw diet is the way to go and especially with the anal gland problems. The shift is not easy but is definitely worth it.


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Update. Thank you all for your very helpful suggestions. I have slowly changed her diet and I am happy to say she is doing so much better. She loves her chicken and veggies too. She still has an odd smelly day here and there but not the way it was when I first posted. I can't believe how fast she is growing <3

Thank you all again so much.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Great news! On your path to a healthier diet. Some really great face book and online resources I found are Rodney Habib/Pet planet and dr Karen Becker. Make sure to include appropriate amounts of liver and other organs too. And balancing bone content. And many here are raw feeders so definitely ask questions. I know I had a ton of them when I first started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

